# Can I take Cold FX (North American Ginseng)



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

...while breastfeeding? I fear a cold coming on and that has worked for me pre-pregnancy and pre-baby. I do take echinacea. Is there anything else herbal I can take that might help and is safe?


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

It looks like the jury is out: http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/ref/h...html#s_ginseng

but these might help:

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/cold-remedy.html

I usually take a good lot of vitamin C, rest, fluids and cross my fingers!


----------

